# 2008 Outback 21Rs



## Ryan Ellis (Jan 7, 2008)

We've decided to get a larger camper, so we're selling this camper with a Queen bed slideout and two bunks.

This is a great unit for small yards. 18' when closed, 22' when slide is out.

There are two bunks, rear slide with a bed, sofa/bed and dinette which also turns into a bed.

The Axles were serviced in November, and a new battery was installed.

The only thing wrong is the Microwave Plate does not rotate any more.

4500 lbs. Empty
Sleeps 8
Rear slide out
Bunk beds
Flat screen TV with DVD
Dinette for 4
Sofa bed
Double sink
Microwave oven
3 stove burner/oven
Outside stove and Sink
OUT SIDE BARBECUE GRILL
TWO PROPANE TANKS
SPARE TIRE

Please call 904 425 7029 to arrange a viewing.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Ryan Ellis (Jan 7, 2008)

The Price is $13,900.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Ryan Ellis (Jan 7, 2008)

LOWERED Price!!!

I am lowering the price to $10,500.

904 425 7029


----------

